# So Happy: Grooming Anxiety is Gone!!



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello!

I'm new here, but I wanted to share how freaking excited I am that my little Diva Bella was totally calm at her grooming session today!

While initially finding a groomer for Bella, we tried a PetSmart (didn't like that this one had no windows to see the dogs & groomers, plus she obviously was not comfortable there), and a few local groomers that were supposed to be specialty groomers for smaller dogs like her (she is a Maltese/Shih Tzu) (they hit her, nicked her, scraped her, scared the life out of her in general). Eventually, we tried the PetSmart where she did her basic training. She was fine except for some anxiety, but the groomers all said she was great and a pleasure to work with. We eventually found 'her' groomer - Shawna - who she is always excited to see. However, even going in with Shawna, Bella would have extreme anxiety.

Bella would scratch and tear and run and climb all over us to try to get away. She would near strangle herself trying to clamber off the table. The groomers were always good with her, but she was still scared. When they put her in the kennel to wait she would be scared (her 'house' at home is a kennel so it was not fear of the kennel itself).

We have had her on DOGtorX for the past month and a half. In that time we've noticed few changes (probably because she is healthy) like softer and smoother hair, more active - but the last few days were quite surprising. 

Bella runs from the vacuum. She hides and trembles and shakes - just like she does at the groomers.

This weekend, during a rambunctious spring cleaning, she moved away from the vacuum but did not shake or go crazy or get scared. Today, she was calm as could be at the groomers. She sat very still and patiently on the table for Shawna, she did not struggle when I handed her over (and there were 7 other dogs crowding around - two of them big and she dislikes big dogs). When I picked her up, she streaked towards me but not in a 'get me the heck out of here' way but in a 'hey mum let's go!' way.

The only thing I can think of that has caused her anxiety to reduce and calm her is the DOGtorX.

Does anyone else have similar stories? I know that it is supposed to be good for pet separation anxiety, but anxiety in general ... I find this quite exciting!! My dog, being mellow at the groomers is just fantastic to me!


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

How old is your dog? What was the age you first started taking her to get groomed? Did you brush her yourself at home to help get her introduced to grooming? Do you baby her while you take her in to the groomers? I mean many many reasons could be for her anxiety. Along with bad groomers a well. Some dogs if they aren't socizlied outside the home taken out for plenty of walks in different areas and only get out when its to the vets or groomers they also freak out because well thats just not fun! Only time they go out is well when something has to be done to them, so it creates this fear. you should hopefully beable to get her introduced to many things where she won't need to be on meds. but one good exspirence is a major stepping stone, just keep her on schedule and good luck!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

amberly said:


> How old is your dog? What was the age you first started taking her to get groomed? Did you brush her yourself at home to help get her introduced to grooming? Do you baby her while you take her in to the groomers? I mean many many reasons could be for her anxiety. Along with bad groomers a well. Some dogs if they aren't socizlied outside the home taken out for plenty of walks in different areas and only get out when its to the vets or groomers they also freak out because well thats just not fun! Only time they go out is well when something has to be done to them, so it creates this fear. you should hopefully beable to get her introduced to many things where she won't need to be on meds. but one good exspirence is a major stepping stone, just keep her on schedule and good luck!


I agree. A good groomer that "clicks" with your dog is the first step to over coming this; but it's important to remember to treat it as just a normal every day thing rather than something you assume she'll be terrified of. We've had dogs come is as "first timers" for us, and they were downright horrible to work on because they were SO not used to the whole process. It's amazing how 2 or 3 grooms (where minor infractions are forgiven) can make all the difference in the world!


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

She is 3.5. Maltese/Tzu. Right from puppy. Brushed (hair & teeth) weekly. Never babied. Strictly bad groomer experiences - I don't think that I explained how we took her to groomers that were supposed to specialize in smaller dogs like her and we would get her and she would be nicked, cut, scraped and even hit, and absolutely terrified. We tried several 'specialty' groomers before going back to PetSmart, and then had to go to a different one until we found a good PetSmart with windows all the way through and good groomers. She behaves very well for 'her' groomer, Shawna. The anxiety was just in leaving her there. She loves to go for rides and visit people and her 'cousins' (family dogs etc.) as well as dogs around the area. She dislikes larger dogs but that is a separate issue.

*I would like to point out that DOGtorX is NOT medication. It is a natural supplement that provides the same nutrients as a raw food diet. It helps to regulate the adrenal glands and is an exceptional natural product to maintain a dog's health as well as help with other things like cushings, hot spots, or joint pain and anxiety.*

I have never had a complaint about her behavior at the groomers - simply just bad people/groomers, and her resulting anxiety. Yes, finding a good groomer has helped, but there was still the anxiety of actually being there no matter how we acted. We drive past her vet on a regular basis and when we go into the PetSmart we always take her with us - she is used to the areas and it is a normal ride like any other.



I also want to point out that I am only giving my dog DOGtorX as a supplement. She is a healthy dog and it is only to provide her the nutrients she needs to maintain her health. My post was meant to show that I believe the DOGtorX has alleviated her anxiety in this situation. She is not being treated for anxiety as she is not really an anxious dog, just when it comes to groomer & vacuum.


----------

